# Boston - Denver - Chicago - Seattle - Washington DC - UberX & Sidecar Drivers



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If you are currently driving for UberX and or Sidecar in the Boston, Denver, Chicago, Seattle or Washington DC markets and you would like to sign up for Lyft with a $500.00 new driver bonus after your 1st ride, please contact me via Private Conversation here on the forum.

*Qualifications:*


New Lyft drivers in Boston, Denver, Chicago, Seattle and Washington D.C. only
Valid for ridesharing drivers only. Drivers must have given at least 5 trips with Uber or Sidecar before to 7/1 and show proof of status by emailing a recent weekly driving summary to [email protected].
_*Also qualify for a $1,000.00 per week guarantee for your 1st month with this special offer.*_

Minimum 90% acceptance rate

Eligible drivers must apply and give their first ride before 7/30

Eligible drivers must drive a minimum of 40 hrs/week, 16 of which must be in peak hours local time (Mon-Fri 7AM-9AM & Fri/Sat 11PM-3AM)


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Damn, no Orange County on that list!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I think offering to split YOUR bonus might be more effective. I took $250 from the person referred me. She made huge bank because many people took her up on it SMART!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If you are currently driving for UberX and or Sidecar in the Boston, Denver, Chicago, Seattle or Washington DC markets and you would like to sign up for Lyft with a $500.00 new driver bonus after your 1st ride, please contact me via Private Conversation here on the forum.
> 
> *Qualifications:*
> 
> ...


Did you even read the DATES OF THIS OFFER?


----------

